# Math Question



## Kevin (Jan 27, 2015)

Let's say I have a unit of time measured in months - let's say 1.76. I also have a number of sales in that time period and let's say the number is 72. Now, based on that small unit of time of 1.76 months I want to extrapolate out how many sales I make every 30 days.

How do I do that?


----------



## kazuma78 (Jan 27, 2015)

Multiply 1.76 by 30 and divide 72 by that number. That's sales per day and then multiply that number by 30

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 27, 2015)

I was almost there but couldn't quite get it thanks!


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 27, 2015)

Assuming 1.76= 53 days divide 52 into 72 to find sales per day and multiply by 30. Probably an easier way though.


----------



## kazuma78 (Jan 27, 2015)

There's probably a way to do it I'm one less step but I don't have a piece of paper and am being too lazy to figure it out now


----------



## kazuma78 (Jan 27, 2015)

Haha mike we were thinking the same thing. That's funny


----------



## Tclem (Jan 27, 2015)

1.76 months is 30 days plus 22 1/2 days (75%) let's say 53 days. 72 divided by 53 is 1.35 times 30 days is 41 sales a month


----------



## Kevin (Jan 27, 2015)

Good I have confirmation from 2 Yanks I feel pretty good about the answer. Now if Iwas asking how to cook crawfish gumbo I probably ignore y'alls answer.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Jan 27, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Good I have confirmation from 2 Yanks I feel pretty good about the answer. Now if Iwas asking how to cook crawfish gumbo I probably ignore y'alls answer.


I can answer that question also

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 27, 2015)

Uh oh now I'm getting confused . . . . . 

Tony let the Yanks do the math you give me the gumbo recipe.


----------



## Tclem (Jan 27, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Uh oh now I'm getting confused . . . . .
> 
> Tony let the Yanks do the math you give me the gumbo recipe.


And all the trouble I went through. Step by step. Ahhhhhhhh

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Jan 27, 2015)

I used to love math until I got army-ized haha I was a financial services major so I like numbers alot haha


----------



## eaglea1 (Jan 27, 2015)

I know how to cook canadian honkers..put em in a large pot with an old boot, cook for 3 hours, then eat the boot.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 27, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Good I have confirmation from 2 Yanks I feel pretty good about the answer. Now if Iwas asking how to cook crawfish gumbo I probably ignore y'alls answer.



The wife would Know!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 27, 2015)

eaglea1 said:


> I know how to cook canadian honkers..put em in a large pot with an old boot, cook for 3 hours, then eat the boot.



That's adapted from an old Texas chili recipe lol.


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 27, 2015)

The answer for sales per day always = Not Enough

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 27, 2015)

Okay now I'll admit guys this formula was not used for calculating my sales - I was narrowing down when I think the 3000th member will join thanks for helping me define my answer. But now who do I tell?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 27, 2015)

eaglea1 said:


> I know how to cook canadian honkers..put em in a large pot with an old boot, cook for 3 hours, then eat the boot.




Kathie- write this down- Do not eat Goose in Wi.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 27, 2015)

P.S. the numbers I used are not even close to what was used for the real formula.


----------



## Tclem (Jan 27, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Okay now I'll admit guys this formula was not used for calculating my sales - I was narrowing down when I think the 3000th member will join thanks for helping me define my answer. But now who do I tell?


Well since a mississorgiaiana gave you the exact answer. Hmmmmm

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 27, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Okay now I'll admit guys this formula was not used for calculating my sales - I was narrowing down when I think the 3000th member will join thanks for helping me define my answer. But now who do I tell?


I did the same calculations when that thread surfaced. We only needed 85 at the time and the rolling 30 day count is 493 which equals to 16 members per day (hmmmm) 85/16 = ~ 5 days from now - but there's only been 2 new members since that day so that blows that outta the water !!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 27, 2015)

Ha... I was going to pull the data tonight to figure out the average number of new members per day and estimate a guess.. Don't forget, you need to move the date forward a few days, as those getting close to their guess will likely send out lots of invites to join.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 27, 2015)

Some people numbers are way off.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 27, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Some people numbers are way off.


 I agree the 16 a day does not compute......

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 27, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> I agree the 16 a day does not compute......



Nor does the other number but let's not tell him.




He's probably trying to throw everyone else off . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jan 27, 2015)

oh boy this is funny kinda... Your answer is easier to find than ya'll are making it out to be. Simple elementary math. You are looking for sales per month. The "per" means you need to divide. If you have 72 sales in a 1.76 month period you take 72 and divide it by 1.76 for an answer of 40.9 sales per month (or 40.9/mo or 40.9 "per" month) The formula is sales/month or sales "per" month as it is read.

My first stent in college I majored in math and physics I gave up on it once I learned that the only decent job prospects were in the major cities which I couldn't see myself living anywhere near, so I switched to a business major and finished up that way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 27, 2015)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> oh boy this is funny kinda... Your answer is easier to find than ya'll are making it out to be. Simple elementary math. You are looking for sales per month. The "per" means you need to divide. If you have 72 sales in a 1.76 month period you take 72 and divide it by 1.76 for an answer of 40.9 sales per month (or 40.9/mo or 40.9 "per" month) The formula is sales/month or sales "per" month as it is read.
> 
> My first stent in college I majored in math and physics I gave up on it once I learned that the only decent job prospects were in the major cities which I couldn't see myself living anywhere near, so I switched to a business major and finished up that way.



See that's where you're wrong. i was looking for sales in a 30 day period, not per month.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Jan 27, 2015)

Kevin said:


> See that's where you're wrong. i was looking for sales in a 30 day period, not per month.


See I gave you the answer for how many let day. Now you can multiply that answer per (any) 30 days and get the answer. You know how them Yankees figure up stuff

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jan 27, 2015)

There are 12.1666666666 30 day periods in a years time 12.2 if it is a leap year. There is 30.41666666666 days in a month on a non leap year. Using 30 days as a number for a month had always been acceptable to the business professors in college i guess old habits die hard. 

so if we use some of those exact numbers it would look like this.... 1.76 months equals 53.5333333333216 days. 72 divided by 53.533333333216 equals 1.34495641348 sales per day. Then multiply that by 30 days equals 40.336924044 sales every 30 days.


----------



## SENC (Jan 27, 2015)

First, you have to make a roux.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jan 27, 2015)

SENC said:


> First, you have to make a roux.


a what????


----------



## SENC (Jan 27, 2015)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> a what????


Must be a septentrional.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 27, 2015)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> ... an answer of 40.9 sales ...





Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> .... equals 40.336924044 sales ...



Geez man no wonder you flunked out of math those answers are like 8 decimal places different!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jan 27, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Geez man no wonder you flunked out of math those answers are like 8 decimal places different!


It would have been more but my scientific calculator is at home and my desk calculator only had that many places.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 27, 2015)

Oh no. He is thinking hard now.


----------



## Brink (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm guessing you're figuring a month as 30 days, on average, a month is 30.42 days.
So, to figure 1.76 months, you could use 1.76x30.42=52.8 days.
If first month is 30, second 31 days, 30+(.76x31)=53.56 days
If first month is 31, second 30 days, 31+(.76x30)=53.8 days.
And then there's February tossing a leprechaun wrench in the works.

The problem is using a non standard unit of measure, a month, and trying to calculate to a standard unit, a day.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 27, 2015)

Damn Yankees. No wonder they won the war fellas. I bet we misfiguremated all our gun powder needs by a wide margin.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## eaglea1 (Jan 27, 2015)

We don't use a roux with goose, makes em tough


----------



## Kevin (Jan 27, 2015)

eaglea1 said:


> We don't use a roux with goose, makes em tough



Works wonders for the boot though I bet.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 27, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Damn Yankees. No wonder they won the war fellas. I bet we misfiguremated all our gun powder needs by a wide margin.



That, and something about the Parrot Rifle...where was that made??? Oh yeah, down the road from me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 27, 2015)

It's a fascinating part of our history and culture. One of the first things I ever ask someone when they want to discuss TWONA or TWBTS or TACW whatever you want to call it, is to ask what books they have read on the subject (and obviously by whom). Most will stumble for an answer and make some reference about a paper they wrote in HS or college. very few know any real history of it. I'm SURE no expert but I've read a decent cross section of books on the subject by respected authors and academicians from "both sides" and those that claimed to be "unbiased". Even a couple of the European authors that I'm familiar with show some bias one way or another. It's kind of unavoidable even when you try to avoid it. 

If someone wants a crash course in the history of the war between the states, my suggestion is the single volume treatise _Battle Cry of Freedom_ by James M. McPherson (1988). It is easily the best way to get a snapshot scholarly view on the subject matter as one can get in so short a read. Don't try to have a legit discussion about it though unless someone has spent at least a little time actually going beyond reading an article on it on say Wik. . . . oh never mind!


----------



## SENC (Jan 27, 2015)

What is really eye opening is reading contemporaneous essays and articles and early histories written in the first 20-30 years after The Late Unpleasantness (those written from both sides of the Mason Dixon Line and both sides of the political aisle). It is amazing how much the "history" we were all taught in grade school, high school, and college differs from the same history as perceived by those alive at the time. This is not to say that contemporaneous and early historical accounts were any more perfect than current... they were certainly biased in their own right and sometimes history is better judged from a distance. But, there is a lot to learn by going back to early and source documents.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 27, 2015)

SENC said:


> ....It is amazing how much the "history" we were all taught in grade school, high school, and college differs from the same history as perceived by those alive at the time. .... But, there is a lot to learn by going back to early and source documents.



That's why I am such a proponent of McPherson's work. Yes he has a yankee slant (but he is of mid western origin) and a little biased, but his research wasn't based solely on that of others' research. He used soldiers' letters from both sides to their families to frame his already exhaustive knowledge of that period of history when he wrote the book. Have you read it? If you haven't you're missing out big time. He did both sides the justice they deserved - - to give as factual account of the conflict and the things that lead up to it as humanly possible. 

I'll gladly loan you my copy if you want. It's rather tattered but it still works . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 27, 2015)

I have not read it, but I think I may have it (I think my mother gave it to me). I'll have to go search for it. I've been fortunate to have good access to some old stuff, though. My stepmother's dad was a huge TWONA buff and my wife's family had books going back generations in their attic they gave me.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 27, 2015)

I used a highly technical methodology for my guess............ It is our oldest son's birthday!!!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 27, 2015)

Mike you will get quite a few notifications on the many ways I "liked" your post. Too bad we can't use them all at once.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 27, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Mike you will get quite a few notifications on the many ways I "liked" your post. Too bad we can't use them all at once.


 The scary things is he is 6 years older then I was when he was born. He will be 35.  what happened to all those years.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

